
This is Not Normal - rammy1234
https://veni.dev/this-is-not-normal/
======
ramkarthikk
"I am writing this to let you all know that everyone's experience during this
pandemic is not the same. I do not have all this extra time that folks keep
talking about."

Thank you for writing this. At times, not intentionally, we surround ourselves
and follow people on social media who have very similar lives to us that we
don't hear different views.

It is a good reminder to listen and empathize (always, but more so now)
because not everyone has lot of time now that they are working from home. Not
everyone can be as productive as before at work, let alone say, read books or
build a side project.

